# Sichere Bauteil Erkennung



## PEit (24 August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich arbeite gerade an einer Anlage mit 2 Arbeitsbereichen und einem KUKA mit SafeOperation.
Sieht in etwa so aus:



Die Arbeitsbereiche sind von außen jeweils mit einer Hubtür gesichert.
In der Anlage sind um die Arbeitsbereiche Lichtschranken.
Nun soll der Roboter Kunststoff Bauteile aus einem Arbeitsbereich entnehmen und in dem Bereich Bearbeitung bearbeiten, während in dem anderem Bauteile eingelegt werden.
Die Hubtür, in dem Bereich in dem der Roboter arbeitet, ist geschlossen.
Soweit zum Aufbau, nun zu meinem Problem:

Da in den beiden Arbeitsbereichen unterschiedliche Bauteile eingelegt werden, hat der Roboter einen Doppelgreifer.
D.h. der Roboter könnte theroretisch 2 Bauteile gleichzeitig im Greifer haben.
Sieht dann mit viel Fantasie so aus:


Für SafeOperation ist es nun nötig den Greifer + Bauteil im Roboter anzugeben, damit dieser sich ausrechnen kann, wann er in einen Verbotenen Bereich kommt, um dann schon vorher abzubremsen.
Da die Bauteile recht lang sind und praktisch vom Ablauf her immer nur ein Bauteil im Greifer ist, will ich die Bauteile gerne sicher abfragen, um dann im Roboter immer nur das Greifermodell + Bauteil zu laden welches auch gerade aktiv ist.

Die Idee war es bis jetzt einen 2 Kanaligen Kapazitiven Sensor an die Safety SPS anzuschließen. Jedoch hab ich dafür nichts gefunden.
Wäre es Sicherheitstechnisch auch möglich jedes Bauteil mit jeweils 2 normalen Kapazitiven Sensoren, welche ich dann zusammen in der Safety auswerten würde, abzufragen? 
Dürfen Kapazitive Sensoren überhaupt so eingesetzt werden? 
Induktive Sicherheitssensoren hab ich von jedem Hersteller gefunden, Kapazitiv jedoch nichts.
Oder kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit die Bauteile sicher abzufragen?


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2021)

Kannst du die Bauteile nicht durch mechanische Taster abfragen?
Da wäre Safety kein Problem.
Du kannst Safety auch mit Standardbauteilen ausführen, aber da wird es schnell schwierig.
Benutz mal die Suchfunktion, da findest du einige Beiträge.
Meist nimmt man unterschiedliche Sensoren. Zum Beispiel 1 x Kapazitiv, 1 x Ultraschall.
Dann kannst du zusätzlich mit Tests arbeiten. An der Anlage sind z.B. Testteile montiert und der Roboter testet regelmässig.

Wir holen uns bei solchen Aufgaben meist einen externen Sicherheitsexperten (z.B. Tüv Süd oder Dekra), stellen die Lösung vor und lassen sie danach auch validieren. Spart ungeheuer viel Diskussionen.


----------



## LargoD (24 August 2021)

Wenn Deine Arbeitsbereiche mit zugehörigem Hubtor und Lichtschranke sicherheitstechnisch korrekt ausgelegt sind (Abstände, Geschwindigkeiten, Reaktionszeiten...), brauchst Du keine sichere Teileerkennung.
Wenn die Schutztür offen ist, berechnet der Roboter im Standardprogramm, wie weit er fahren darf. Falls er dann schon die Lichtschranke unterbricht, weil er ein anderes (falsch erkanntes) Teil im Greifer hat, wird er von der Sicherheitssteuerung sicher angehalten.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## PEit (24 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kannst du die Bauteile nicht durch mechanische Taster abfragen?
> Da wäre Safety kein Problem.
> Du kannst Safety auch mit Standardbauteilen ausführen, aber da wird es schnell schwierig.
> Benutz mal die Suchfunktion, da findest du einige Beiträge.
> ...


Selbst Standartbauteile auszuwerten ist mir glaube ich ein wenig zu heikel.
Wenn ich nichts anderes finde, wird es wohl auf eine Externe Bewertung hinauslaufen.




LargoD schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Arbeitsbereiche mit zugehörigem Hubtor und Lichtschranke sicherheitstechnisch korrekt ausgelegt sind (Abstände, Geschwindigkeiten, Reaktionszeiten...), brauchst Du keine sichere Teileerkennung.
> Wenn die Schutztür offen ist, berechnet der Roboter im Standardprogramm, wie weit er fahren darf. Falls er dann schon die Lichtschranke unterbricht, weil er ein anderes (falsch erkanntes) Teil im Greifer hat, wird er von der Sicherheitssteuerung sicher angehalten.
> Gruß
> Erich



Im Bearbeitungsbereich wird nur in sicherer Geschwindigkeit, also 250mm/s verfahren. Warscheinlich muss die Globale Vmax auch nicht über 1m/s sein. Aufgrund der Einbaulage des Roboters fährt dieser auch nicht an dem jeweils anderem Arbeitsbereich vorbei. Bei durchbrechen einer Lichtschranke stoppt der Roboter mit dem Sicherheitshalt und kurz danach mit dem Not-Halt.



Das Problem ist jedoch das Wechseln des Kollisionsmodell des Greifers. 
Wenn ich ein Kollisionsmodell mit beiden Bauteilen im Greifer reinlade, dann werde ich in meinem Bearbeitungsbereich Probleme bekommen.
Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen das ich da nach belieben die Modelle hin & herschalten darf.


----------



## LargoD (24 August 2021)

PEit schrieb:


> Im Bearbeitungsbereich wird nur in sicherer Geschwindigkeit, also 250mm/s verfahren.


Warum?
Wenn das zugehörige Rolltor geschlossen ist, sehe ich keinen Grund dafür.
Verlangt das Eure Risikobeurteilung?



PEit schrieb:


> Das Problem ist jedoch das Wechseln des Kollisionsmodell des Greifers.
> Wenn ich ein Kollisionsmodell mit beiden Bauteilen im Greifer reinlade, dann werde ich in meinem Bearbeitungsbereich Probleme bekommen.
> Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen das ich da nach belieben die Modelle hin & herschalten darf.


Da hast Du recht, aber wo liegt die Gefahr? Hast Du innerhalb der Zelle außerhalb der Arbeitsbereiche eine Gefahr, dass du *sichere *Bauteilerkennung (vorgegebener PLr?)  brauchst?
Verlangt das Eure Risikobeurteilung?


----------



## s_kraut (24 August 2021)

Pepperl+Fuchs hat Namur-Sensoren im Programm, die kannst du mit einer entsprechenden Auswerteelektronik bis SIL2 einsetzen.
Das kannst du in PLd umrechnen. Kurz- und Querschlusserkennung, Kabelbrucherkennung ist dabei.









						Induktive Sicherheitssensoren zertifiziert nach SIL 2/PL d | Pepperl+Fuchs
					

Anders als andere induktiv arbeitende Safety-Sensoren ermöglichen die induktiven Sicherheitssensoren eine zuverlässige Detektion ohne Blindbereich. Entdecken Sie die neuen Sensoren, welche die Sicherheit des Personals und der Maschinen verbessern …




					www.pepperl-fuchs.com
				




Seh grad, die Umrechnerei haben sie inzwischen selber gemacht  🤠


----------



## PEit (25 August 2021)

LargoD schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wenn das zugehörige Rolltor geschlossen ist, sehe ich keinen Grund dafür.
> Verlangt das Eure Risikobeurteilung?


Im Bearbeitungsbereich wird Kleber aufgetragen.
Die Prozessgeschwindigkeit ist einfach nicht schneller.



LargoD schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht, aber wo liegt die Gefahr? Hast Du innerhalb der Zelle außerhalb der Arbeitsbereiche eine Gefahr, dass du *sichere *Bauteilerkennung (vorgegebener PLr?)  brauchst?
> Verlangt das Eure Risikobeurteilung?


In der Risikobeurteilung war das nicht vorgesehen.
Auf die Problematik hat uns erst der externe Roboter Progammierer Aufmerksam gemacht.

Seiner Aussage nach muss zu jedem Sicherheitsbereich und zu den Zellen Außenkanten ein gewisser Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten werden.
Und da dieser Abstand mithilfe eines sicheren Werkzeuges ausgewertet wird, sollte die Greiferumschaltung auch Sicher sein.

Da meiner Meinung nach die Dokumentation zu SafeOperation in gewissen Bereichen sehr schwammig formuliert ist,
bin ich erstmal davon ausgegangen, dass das stimmt was er mir sagt.



s_kraut schrieb:


> Pepperl+Fuchs hat Namur-Sensoren im Programm, die kannst du mit einer entsprechenden Auswerteelektronik bis SIL2 einsetzen.
> Das kannst du in PLd umrechnen. Kurz- und Querschlusserkennung, Kabelbrucherkennung ist dabei.
> 
> 
> ...


Leider nur induktive Sensoren, die helfen mir bei den Kunstoffbauteilen leider nicht.


----------



## s_kraut (25 August 2021)

PEit schrieb:


> Leider nur induktive Sensoren, die helfen mir bei den Kunstoffbauteilen leider nicht.


Sorry das Wort Kunststoff hatte ich überlesen....

Über die Stellung des Greifers kommst auch nicht weiter? 
Sind die Teile unterschiedlich dick und weiß der Greifer wie weit er zu geht?


----------

